# Welche Schnittstelle um Traffic auszulesen?



## deetee (6. Mrz 2006)

Welche Klasse ist dafür da, um den Netzwerkverkehr auszulesen? Ich möchte gerne ein Tool schreiben, das mir meinen Internet Traffic überwacht, z.B. Gesamttraffic berechnen, etc.


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Mrz 2006)

Gibts keine soweit ich weiß, müsstest per JNI auf die entsprechende API zugreifen.


----------



## bazz-dee (8. Mrz 2006)

Für Windows:

netstat -e

liefert angaben wieviele pakete bytes und so weiter übertragen wurden


Für Linux:

ifconfig

wobei du hier möglichst noch das device mit angeben solltest und aufpassen musst das dein programm möglichst mit root rechten gestartet wird


----------

